# Lease with Option to Buy



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Contrato de arendamento com opcao de compra - saw this mentioned in another post and would like to obtain more information on what it involves. Can anyone provide a link to a standard one, or have any opinions as to drawbacks/disadvantages. Also, would an estate agent be familiar with them?

Thank you in advance, we have picked up so much useful information on this forum. Can't wait for our trip over at Easter for an exploratory look round and obtaining our NIFs.

Denise


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

dstump said:


> Contrato de arendamento com opcao de compra - saw this mentioned in another post and would like to obtain more information on what it involves. Can anyone provide a link to a standard one, or have any opinions as to drawbacks/disadvantages. Also, would an estate agent be familiar with them?
> 
> Thank you in advance, we have picked up so much useful information on this forum. Can't wait for our trip over at Easter for an exploratory look round and obtaining our NIFs.
> 
> Denise


Have I managed to ask a question that no one can answer? Canoeman where are you?

DEnise


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

All I would say about rent to buy is proceed with caution. We were tempted to do one of these at one point, then the developer went bust. Had we moved in, we would have paid to fit out the house, lost all the money we thought we were putting towards a place of our own, and then got thrown out when the bank repossessed it.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As notlongnow says it's more likely to be available on new unsold developments rather than a private seller, so extreme caution needs to be taken over the T&C of contract, believe the max rental time is 2 years if you copy and paste that term into Google you'll get a lot of information

Google Translate


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

*Option to Buy Lease*

Thanks very much both of you - I was thinking/hoping it would be more like the US model as used between individual purchasers, try before you commit I suppose, but certainly will not meet our needs. We have no desire to be on a soulless 'estate/suburb' surrounded by sparsely populated streets, which we have seen a few of. 

Having originally intended to purchase in Cyprus I have followed many of their forums over the past 4 years, and now we have made the decision to come to Portugal, am struck by the difference in the view of the purchasing process. Cyprus is a minefield, title deeds being the obvious drawback, in contrast there seems to be a lot of transparency and strict regulation in Portugal, which safeguards the purchaser. 

Thanks again.

Denise


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

We did something a little different whereby we made part payments, i.e., half now, pay 100 E penalty pm until full repayment.

A contract was drawn up by a Portuguese lawyer and the house remained in the name of that owner we bought from before we made full payment.

Probably best, from the sounds of it, to go for an actual rental property possibly in the area through a rental contract.

We didn't find Portugal difficult to purchase a property although the language can be a barrier to communication but it's possible to get by and as you stand in an office you will invariably find another person waiting to be served is willing to do some translating for you.

Portuguese people are extremely helpful although the people themselves find Portuguese bureacracy difficult even in the offices that issue such but solutions are usually found on an amicable, genuine basis.

At least, that's our experiences of Portugal so far.


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

maidentales said:


> We did something a little different whereby we made part payments, i.e., half now, pay 100 E penalty pm until full repayment.
> 
> A contract was drawn up by a Portuguese lawyer and the house remained in the name of that owner we bought from before we made full payment.
> 
> ...




Well, that is very positive, and that comment seems to be echoed by the majority of people, thank you.

Denise


----------

